# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  كد لازم براي Import داده از يك فايل اكسل

## ravan1356

با سلام
من يك برنامه به زبان C#‎2003 دارم لازم است هر هفته اطلاعات لازم را از يك فايل اكسل وارد بانك اطلاعاتي sql2005 كنم .الان خودم به صورت دستي  از طريق import كردن در محيط sql  اين كار را انجام ميدهم. ولي ميخوام كاربر بدون نياز با بانك اطلاعاتي از طريق برنامه بتواند داده ها را منتقل كند.لطفا كد لازم براي انتقال اطلاعات از يك فايل اكسل به بانك اطلاعاتي sql را در اختيارم بگذاريد.
يا حداقل راهنمايي كنيد.
اگر بشود از قابليت پروسجرهاي سيستمي sql در محيط C#‎ استفاده كرد خيلي ممنون ميشوم

----------

